# gepagiateerde hoes



## Andysi

Can anyone help with the translation of this short phrase? I'm unable to find any dictionary reference to _gepagiateerde_. Unfortunately there is no context provided, as it is a short cryptic casual remark from a recorded conversation. My initial thought was that it could be something like a laminated cover for a book, poster or vinyl LP, although normally that would be _gelamineerde_.
Thanks.


----------



## bibibiben

Maybe this person meant to say _geplagieerde hoes_?


----------



## Andysi

Thanks for the suggestion. Plagiarised is a possibility, although the line (from an old letter) is not very informative. I also thought of _gepagineerde_ or _geagiteerde_. It's difficult to see how any of these fit the person referred to, however, who was a creative visual artist. The sentence is: "Hij eist veel tijd met z'n gepagiateerde hoes (en andere zaken)."


----------



## bibibiben

I'm still clueless.

Was it a hand-written letter? If so, my bet is that _gepagiateerde _has not been deciphered correctly.


----------



## Andysi

Not a hand written letter - it was typed out a  decades ago on paper using a typewriter. The spelling is very clear however. The guy who wrote this did have a tendency to write some obscure comment now and then. For example, in a separate letter he used the word "norrerig", which isn't in the dictionary and no Dutch friends of mine recognise. All I can guess is that it's been derived from the word "norren" and could be an adjective describing something as being a bit of a "dive" or run-down, and disorderly. I'm not worried about that one though, as the context of that sentence is reasonably clear. But "gepagiateerde" remains a mystery. 
Thanks, anyway, for responding and showing your interest!


----------



## bibibiben

Anything goes here, it seems. _Norrerig_, for example, doesn't look good. It would be considered unpronounceable. _Norrig _would be the expected form, although it's not in the dictionary either.


----------



## Andysi

Yes, I agree. The writer of these letters has come up with some unusual words, that's for sure. Could have made them up!
Anyway - it's good to have this forum available to check out these kinds of things!


----------



## bibibiben

The word _paillette_ is in existence. There was never a need for a matching verb nor an adjective, so _pailletteren _or _gepailletteerd _don't exist in Dutch. Your friend could have come up with _gepagiateerd _in an attempt to produce an adjective for _paillette_. Has there ever been a 'gepailletteerde' (spangled?) album cover, though?


----------



## Andysi

You might be onto something there. Your thoughts are following a rather similar line to mine. I know that the person referred to in the letter was an artist in the 60's who experimented with Chinese lacquering techniques on wood (among other things). This led me to think that _gepagiateerde_ could be a made up word - an attempt to describe the build up of multiple thin layers of lacquer (even though you'd think the writer would be also familiar with the word _lakken_). Regardless, now that I search for your _gepailletteerde_ on google.nl this turns up:

*"Mooie antieke montjoye, Legras vaas in groen met goud gepailleteerd glas ook wel aventurine glas genoemd. Geëmailleerd met goud en versierd met libellen en planten!!"*

Legras et Cie was a ceramic artisan manufacturer of Art Nouveau enameled/painted glassware in the Paris suburb of St Denis. Most of their stuff is from the early 20th Century and pops up regularly on Antique sites. The Aventurine glass invented in Venice had a glistening or glittering appearance (thus "spangled") from inclusion of tiny fragments of copper, although I imagine they could also use gold leaf.

Although I don't think the artist in question ever worked with glass or ceramics, as far as I know, it's totally reasonable that he would have made something like a lacquered container or jewelry box or similar which had a  surface coating built up in lacquered layers, with a glistening appearance rather like Aventurine glass. Could be we're on the right track here, so thanks again for your insights!


----------

